# Grand Canadian, Canmore AB



## Judy (Feb 25, 2018)

Can someone please explain the sleeping capacity of the Grand Canadian two-bedroom units?  II claims they're sleep 8/6 privately.  I wonder how (and how comfortably) 8 people are supposed to sleep in a two bedroom unit.  
Also, what is the bedding configuration - king, queen, double, twins, couch, wall-bed?


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 25, 2018)

My guess, never having stayed there would be a king in one bedroom and two queens or doubles in the other bedroom along with a pull out couch in the living room. But that is just a guess.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 25, 2018)

Judy said:


> Can someone please explain the sleeping capacity of the Grand Canadian two-bedroom units?  II claims they're sleep 8/6 privately.  I wonder how (and how comfortably) 8 people are supposed to sleep in a two bedroom unit.
> Also, what is the bedding configuration - king, queen, double, twins, couch, wall-bed?



We were just there a couple months ago.  The units are large - 1200+ sq. ft.  The bedrooms are set up as two master suites with a king bed on the one side with it's own ensuite with a 5 piece bath.  The other BR has 2 queens with a 4 piece ensuite.  There is a queen pull out in the living room.  Think of the 2nd BR side as a hotel unit with the 2 queens/bathroom where you have mom/dad in one bed and kid(s) in the other bed.


----------



## barto (May 14, 2018)

What are the units and resort like by now?  Last reviews I could find weren't too impressed for the most part... run-down feeling, that sort of thing.  What was your experience, djyamyam?


----------

